# How can I edit my own Profile Picture?



## Sundj (Nov 19, 2008)

x( HOW~~~~~~~???


----------



## arust (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you see the User CP on the top of page? There is an option Edit Avatar in it.


----------



## Ico (Nov 19, 2008)

http://forums.freebsd.org/profile.php?do=editavatar Here's a direct link


----------



## Sundj (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks u 2

I got the link, but I couldn't upload a picture 
Error message:



> vBulletin Message
> You may not upload animated images.


----------



## Sundj (Nov 19, 2008)

:q JPEG onlyï¼Ÿï¼Ÿï¼Ÿx(


----------



## Sundj (Nov 19, 2008)

O my god ~~ soooooooo crazy


----------



## danger@ (Nov 19, 2008)

we know that animated avatars are so cool, but with all respect -- it does not provide any information value (and frankly, it only creates another possibility to make the forum "uglier") so we have decided to restrict those.


----------



## Sundj (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, I see thank you danger~


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2008)

danger@ said:
			
		

> we know that animated avatars are so cool



Well, _yours_ is ...


----------



## danger@ (Nov 19, 2008)

heh, right. I have realized this after I have posted my reply. That's because I have uploaded mine before we have restricted this possibility 

I will probably change it to some static picture soon.


----------



## Sundj (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you should keep it cool ~~   
My small static picture is coooooooooool haha ~


----------



## lme@ (Nov 20, 2008)

I like my Avatar!


----------



## Learning (Nov 5, 2009)

but i have only one option - "Do not use an avatar"


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 6, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> we know that animated avatars are so cool, but with all respect -- *it does not provide any information value (and frankly, it only creates another possibility to make the forum "uglier") so we have decided to restrict those.*



That is possibly the BEST ever explanation of why animated avatars should be banned from serious forums, I am thinking of adding that to my new forum rules when I set it up.


----------



## Learning (Dec 12, 2009)

lme@ said:
			
		

> I like my Avatar!



yep, it's so cute


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2010)

Animated avatars are not allowed here.


----------



## Purple_Q (Feb 1, 2010)

@ lme@
Indeed, your avatar does make me want to laugh a little every time I see it. I just can't help but wonder what he's saying. Is he *beep**beep**beep**beep**beep*in' about the meaning of life, pondering the metaphysics of Linus Torvald's toaster, or compiling his BSD kernel out loud.

We may never know :beergrin
  --Q


----------



## lme@ (Feb 2, 2010)

@Purple_Q:
Actually he's selling used ships. 
see http://www.miwiki.net/Stan


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Mar 26, 2010)

Now I've got 12 posts!!

I logged out and then in, still no option more than "Do not use an avatar".

please help!!


----------



## lme@ (Mar 26, 2010)

@NuLL3rr0r:
"User has no avatar"

Try to add one, now.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Mar 26, 2010)

```
@NuLL3rr0r:
"User has no avatar"

Try to add one, now.
```


Very Appreciated!
Thank you so much ;-)


----------

